
Pagers, faxes and cheques: Things that might seem obsolete, but aren't - sys_64738
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-49906336
======
klingonopera
I remember setting up an office multi-function printer/copier/scanner/fax
device five years ago and then being pretty dumbfounded when I wanted to test
functionality: I didn't know how.

Luckily, there are some services on the Internet that will send you a fax if
you give them their number.

